# taxi



## 2travelers (Nov 22, 2015)

We are in san juan cosola and need to go to the airport in guadalahara. Can we call a taxi in aijiac? if so how do I find the number? and do they speak english our spainish is limited, the person who was going to take us back is now unavailable any info is appreciated


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Try Miguel cell 333 808 8038. He lives in Ajijic


----------

